# Leitz Focomat V35 Enlarger



## sciolist (May 10, 2019)

I've acquired a Leitz _Focomat V35 _enlarger and found the head/film carrier/lens is several degrees out of parallel with the baseboard (the front of the head is nearer the baseboard than the rear).  Before I attempt to correct this, I thought I'd ask if anyone has done it successfully.


----------



## tirediron (May 10, 2019)

If there's no adjustment in the column/base, then just shim the base.  A machinist's level and a precision square should be all you need.


----------



## webestang64 (May 11, 2019)

Here is the manual.....      Leitz Focomat V35


----------



## sciolist (May 11, 2019)

Thanks for the replies.  The misalignment is significant and would require much shimming to correct - an inelegant work-around.  The issue isn't addressed in the manual as far as I can tell.  I suppose Leitz didn't envision users tinkering with the enlarger to correct what was surely a factory setting.


----------

